# YM240 PTO drive shaft from transmission to PTO (inside the differential gearbox)



## mv500 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hello and Thank you in advance for any assistance.
While replacing oil seals related to the differential etc., when I removed the pto assembly, I found some concerns with the driveshaft for the PTO.
Specifically the shaft that connects the transmission to the PTO, (these are all internal parts inside the gear box). 
Someone has been inside here before and installed a spacer (made out of PVC pipe) between the tension spring on the shaft and the snap ring collar. They most likely did this to increase the tension of the spring pressure on the PTO hub inside the differential.
That said, I do not know if there is supposed to be a steel spacer / washer there or if they added this just to increase tension? (The pvc piece they added is about 1/2" deep)

If by chance you overhauled a differential or transmission, what has your experience been with this section of the PTO input shaft?

Why would they want to increase the tension on the drive coupler or is the original spacer / part missing?
Note: all internal parts appear in good condition other than this.

Again, Thank you in advance for any information.

Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Bmaverick will probably have some great insight into this issue, but in the mean time, feel free to browse our Resource Manager section for a manual that may help you out.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mv500 said:


> Hello and Thank you in advance for any assistance.
> While replacing oil seals related to the differential etc., when I removed the pto assembly, I found some concerns with the driveshaft for the PTO.
> Specifically the shaft that connects the transmission to the PTO, (these are all internal parts inside the gear box).
> Someone has been inside here before and installed a spacer (made out of PVC pipe) between the tension spring on the shaft and the snap ring collar. They most likely did this to increase the tension of the spring pressure on the PTO hub inside the differential.
> ...


Dave, like Pogobill mentioned, did you download these from the RESOUCE MANAGER > CUT section - - - 

YANMAR YM195 YM240 PARTS MANUAL 000Y00T2381.pdf 

YANMAR YM195 YM240 YM330 SUPP SERVICE MANUAL.pdf 

YANMAR YM195 YM240 OPERATION MANUAL 41812-011200.pdf 

The Parts Manual would benefit you the most for the current trouble. Parts are randomly getting harder to find. Thus, the spacer you found in there could be a work around substitute. IF this coupler/spacer needs replacing, make sure the replacement is of good quality and compatible with hydraulic fluids too.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

this is what you should have.


----------



## mv500 (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you to pogobill, bmaverick and winston.
Winston, the image was very helpful. I do not see a spacer used, that is for sure.
The spacer they made and used is between #92 and #93. In the meantime I found bushing #41 is worn quite a bit. It is similar to a pilot bushing set up.
As loose as it is, the end of the shaft would walk -a- round quite a bit so that may have caused issues with the coupler and maybe that is what they were trying to repair ?
Unfortunately my brother bought this used with no history, so we do not know why they added the spacer other than for extra pressure on the over running clutch coupler, that spacer would increase the spring tension on the coupler 90 and 91.
Number 93 is a thin collar that slides over the snap ring to keep the snap ring in place






and is not a spacer.
My guess is the PTO was not staying engaged all the time.
I did review the parts catalog also. Thank you!
Any idea besides Hoye who would have parts (bushing etc) or do I need to size it and replace it with a universal bushing I find.
Parts do seem to be scarce for these.

I thank you,
Dave


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Are the mating edges of 90 and 91 worn much? If so, they might have added the spacer thinking the extra tension would help hold them together. That bushing (9194240-26280) seems to be as scarce as hen's teeth. Might consider getting measurements close as possible and finding one on internet. Or have one made. metric bushings | McMaster-Carr


----------



## mv500 (Dec 28, 2021)

winston said:


> Are the mating edges of 90 and 91 worn much? If so, they might have added the spacer thinking the extra tension would help hold them together. That bushing (9194240-26280) seems to be as scarce as hen's teeth. Might consider getting measurements close as possible and finding one on internet. Or have one made. metric bushings | McMaster-Carr


They are not worn much. I think they are acceptable for use. I agree, the bushing will be hard to find. I plan on doing what you recommended with the bushing.
I may reassemble it with a spacer made of steel and maybe not quite as thick just as a precaution and add a little more tension.
Thanks for the link!
I will keep you in the loop. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mv500 said:


> They are not worn much. I think they are acceptable for use. I agree, the bushing will be hard to find. I plan on doing what you recommended with the bushing.
> I may reassemble it with a spacer made of steel and maybe not quite as thick just as a precaution and add a little more tension.
> Thanks for the link!
> I will keep you in the loop.
> Thank you for your help.


Over on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group site, we have the RESOURCE PAGE with the entire Parts Network listing that deals with our vintage machines. The link is in my signature below. Once logged in, go to WIKI > RESOURCE PAGE.

McMaster-Carr, Grainger, and others do come in handy in times like these. The shortages will only get worse, and that info came fresh this morning on the news report on the radio today. Prices to jump a minimum 25% come the new year, fuel prices are to head towards 3.82 average and in some places 4.02. If you need to get something, soon the better at the moment. A delay will be costly or out-of-stock.


----------



## mv500 (Dec 28, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Over on the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group site, we have the RESOURCE PAGE with the entire Parts Network listing that deals with our vintage machines. The link is in my signature below. Once logged in, go to WIKI > RESOURCE PAGE.
> 
> McMaster-Carr, Grainger, and others do come in handy in times like these. The shortages will only get worse, and that info came fresh this morning on the news report on the radio today. Prices to jump a minimum $25% come the new year, fuel prices are to head towards 3.82 average and in some places 4.02. If you need to get something, soon the better at the moment. A delay will be costly or out-of-stock.


Great, Thank you for the information.
Dave


----------

